# Parking at Indian River Inlet?



## digiRAMbo (Dec 16, 2015)

Does anyone know when/where to get the parking permit after hours? Planning to take a few trips out there at night and it looks like I need a permit to park there. I fished out there last year, but the gate was open and no one was working at the entrance booth, so I just drove in and parked. It was at the end of the season, so there were only a few cars and luckily no one went around to check the permits.

I try my best to follow rules and regulations and want to get it right.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

I bought a permit for all state parks in Delaware last year for, I think it was $30.00 for one year, and good for all state parks in Delaware.It would be good for IRI I'm sure. I bought my permit at the office in Cape Henlopen State Park.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

By the toolbooth, there is a bin where they place the envelopes for parking. Tear out the stub and write your license plate and place it on your dash where it can be seen. Then put the money in the envelope and put it into the slot (at the side toll booth).


----------



## k_brad (Aug 12, 2015)

Both of the above replies are correct. A yearly pass can be purchased online or in person at some of the park offices (they are also sold at Eastern Marine in Newark, DE). If you decide to pay as you go they have envelopes by the booth. If you are planning to use DE state parks more than 7-10 times over the year the yearly pass ends up being cheaper.


----------



## digiRAMbo (Dec 16, 2015)

Doesn't get any clearer than that. Thank you! Didn't know that IRI was considered a state park.


----------



## whenican (Feb 21, 2013)

I buy the Annual DE State Park Pass for $70. Seniors & military, & DE residents pay way less.
It's worth it to me since I explore DE alot.


----------



## whenican (Feb 21, 2013)

I forgot to mention: you cannot buy the annual pass @ IRI... just the daily pass. 
For the annual pass, I had to ride north just a bit to the Lighthouse Museum or whatever it's called.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

whenican said:


> I buy the Annual DE State Park Pass for $70. Seniors & military, & DE residents pay way less.
> It's worth it to me since I explore DE alot.


 Man the price really went up. Last year in June I paid $30.00 for an out of state permit for Delaware State Parks. Before I bought the permit, it cost me $10.00 to get in Cape Henlopen every time. That is why I bought the permit. Almost flounder time.:fishing:


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Delaware residents who hold an America the Beautiful Access Pass will be exempted from seasonal or daily entrance fees to Delaware State Parks.

Sandcrab


----------



## hunter1 (Jul 31, 2009)

I live in Maryland, Fish in Delaware. I have a surf fishing tag now. But before the 4 X 4, I did it two ways for a parking sticker. 1) you can do it on line, I'm a senior so it only cost me $ 30.00 for the sticker. 2nd ) you can get one at the coast Guard museum down the road from the inlet. The sticker will allow you to park at any Delaware state beach, the inlet, and state parks . If you fish Delaware a lot, it's worth it.


----------



## digiRAMbo (Dec 16, 2015)

hunter1 said:


> I live in Maryland, Fish in Delaware. I have a surf fishing tag now. But before the 4 X 4, I did it two ways for a parking sticker. 1) you can do it on line, I'm a senior so it only cost me $ 30.00 for the sticker. 2nd ) you can get one at the coast Guard museum down the road from the inlet. The sticker will allow you to park at any Delaware state beach, the inlet, and state parks . If you fish Delaware a lot, it's worth it.


Thank you for the info.


----------



## Gnatman (Sep 15, 2005)

You can get a yearly permit at the office next to the life saving station on the left, just before you get to the bridge heading southbound.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

hunter1 said:


> I live in Maryland, Fish in Delaware. I have a surf fishing tag now. But before the 4 X 4, I did it two ways for a parking sticker. 1) you can do it on line, I'm a senior so it only cost me $ 30.00 for the sticker. 2nd ) you can get one at the coast Guard museum down the road from the inlet. The sticker will allow you to park at any Delaware state beach, the inlet, and state parks . If you fish Delaware a lot, it's worth it.


 X2 That is what I did.


----------

